# Stellaris Cheaten per Console



## Batze (12. Mai 2016)

Schade das der Entwickler bei solch einem Spiel sowas eingebaut hat, also finde ich.
Aber nun ist es raus.
In Stellaris kann man kräftig Cheaten, wer es denn mag sich bei solch einem Strategie Hammer selbst zu betrügen. Bleibt ja jeden selbst überlassen.

Hier die Konsolenbefehle, aktivierbar Ingame mit Zirkumflex ^.



Spoiler




*Befehl**Auswirkung*aiSchaltet die KI aus/eincash _1000_+1000 Energie-Creditsdebug_yesmenDie KI nimmt alle unsere Forderungen andebug_nomenDie KI lehnt alle Forderungen ab.engineering _1000_+1000 Ingenieurspunkte (Forschung)finish_researchSchließt alle laufenden Forschungen abinfluence _1000_+1000 Einflusspunkteinstant_buildGebäude kosten nichts mehr und wird sofort fertiggestelltinvincibleEinheiten sind unbesiegbarkill_leader _XXX_Tötet den entsprechenden Anführer (Name des Anführers anstelle der _XXX_ eingeben)kill_ruler _XXX_Tötet den entsprechenden Herrscher (Name des Herrschers anstelle der _XXX_ eingeben)minerals _1000_+1000 MineraliennoguiSchaltet das Interface komplett aus, allerdings nicht mehr an, dafür ist ein Neustart des Spiels nötigobserveBeobachtermodus. Ganze Galaxie/Map wird aufgedeckt. Um wieder selbst zu spielen, ist ein Neustart nötigplay _01_Mit einer anderen Nation weiterspielen. 00 ist der Spieler. 01, 02 usw. die KI-NationenpopulatePlaneten auswählen, populate eingeben und alle freien Felder des Planeten haben einen Einwohnerphysics _1000_+1000 Physikpunkte (Forschung)research_technologiesAlle Technologien werden erforschtsociety_ 1000_+1000 Sozialpunkte (Forschung)surveyDie Ressourcen aller Planeten sonstiger Himmelskörper sind bereits erkundetwarscore _100_Der Kriegsstand springt sofort auf den gewünschten Wert ( hier 100% )

Übernommen aus GS


----------



## LSD-Goat (12. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Schade das der Entwickler bei solch einem Spiel sowas eingebaut hat, also finde ich.


Einbauen tut jeder Entwickler sowas, allein schon zu Testzwecken während der Entwicklung.
Du müsstest eher kritisieren das es nicht wieder rausgenommen wurde 

Aber Cheats im Singleplayer find ich absolut ok, hab sie oft beim zweiten durchspielen genutzt um die Spielemachanik an ihre Grenzen zu treiben, ohne Cheats wären die meisten SP Games danach in der Ecke gelandet. Ich bin ein Cheater


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

Solange einer im SP cheatet bescheißt er nur sich selbst. Meinetwegen. Ich war 1x in meinem Gamerleben zum Cheat gezwungen. Und zwar war das H&D 1. Die Flugbootmission. War mit meiner damaligen Hardware als einzige Mission unspielbar. Der Rest lief flüssig. Also habe ich einen Cheat genutzt um die Mission zu beenden. Das war meine einzige Cheatererfahrung in mittlerweile 27 Jahren Gamerleben.

Sobald es aber um MP geht sind Cheats das allerletzte.


----------



## Batze (12. Mai 2016)

LSD-Goat schrieb:


> Du müsstest eher kritisieren das es nicht wieder rausgenommen wurde



Hab ich ja, allerdings wohl nicht deutlich genug.
Aber wie du und auch Michael sagen und ich natürlich auch, muss jeder selbst wissen was er im SP macht.

Nun ja, wer die gegnerischen Flotten nicht besiegen kann, jetzt sind die Codes ja da....


----------

